

How the FBI Coordinated the Crackdown on Occupy (2012) - jchrisa
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/dec/29/fbi-coordinated-crackdown-occupy

======
cottonseed
The link to the document obtained by the PCJF in the article is broken.

------
65247889953
Such a slanted fucking article.

Whatever happened to writing from an objective viewpoint?

